
Samsung Galaxy S20 - tosh
https://news.samsung.com/global/introducing-the-samsung-galaxy-s20-change-the-way-you-experience-the-world
======
chubbyrabbit
I'm surprised that Samsung didn't release a cheap model like the S10e last
year considering Apple is doing so well with their iPhone 11 strategy as well.

